# Seeking some contact info.



## Brenmcc (11 Dec 2008)

Basically I have done a CT back into the regs, and an OT into 120, signed my engagement offer and all that, but some clerks somewhere are taking their sweet time to get my posting message sent out. Being as most places are shutting down around this time and don't open again until around the same time as my COS of 5 Jan I am trying to get a contact number or two up around CFSCE in case my COS comes around before I end up getting my posting message, at least to let someone know I am going to be late. 

I already have the CFSCE duty center local and plan on informing them if it happens. But I was hoping someone around here might know which trainging cell the duty center is going to send me off to, or at least a local for them. The IC of PAT platoon or whoever would be expecting people to report to them would work.


----------



## Sigsguy (11 Dec 2008)

Unfortunately PAT management is currently in Borden at PRETC.  You could try and call CFSCE and talk to the Ops O, I hear he is running the PATs that are currently at the school.


----------

